# How long till the A can be removed



## sbrown62 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have started working as a medical coder for about a month now, how long do I have to work till I can get the A removed


----------



## okiesawyers (Nov 21, 2008)

*Removing the *A**

I found this on the AAPC website.  Hope it helps!

Requirments for removal of Apprentice designation
for the CPC®, CPC-H®, CPC-P®: 

At least two recommendation letters verifying 2 years of on the job experience using the CPT®, ICD-9, or HCPCS code sets. At least one letter must be from a supervisor outlining your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity.

OR

A minimum 80 hour coding course AND one letter verifying one year of on the job coding experience from a supervisor. Proof of education may be sent in the form of a letter from the instructor stating the amount of contact hours or a certificate of completion stating the amount of contact hours.

Note:
Each examination is separate and distinct from one another. To obtain all certifications, each examination must be taken separately and passed. 36 CEUs are required every two years for single certification, 48 CEUs for dual certification, and 60 CEUs to maintain all three certifications.


----------



## LORENAAIJJ (May 28, 2019)

Hello, with the courses I've taken would I be qualified to have A removed?


----------



## Pathos (May 29, 2019)

LORENAAIJJ said:


> Hello, with the courses I've taken would I be qualified to have A removed?



That will depend on what courses you have taken. As okiesawyers has posted above, you will need to follow the directions given by AAPC to start your Apprentice status removal by doing the steps indicated on AAPCs website.

As long as you have the required documentation, it should take up to a few weeks for AAPC to make the status update.


----------



## SWall (Jun 4, 2019)

I recently got certified and it took me maybe a week and a half to get it removed. I had all the documentation needed. You can also email them they are great at explaining everything


----------

